# Aftermarket Hydraulic Pumps



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

One of my winter projects is a John Deere 7330. First order of business; the hydraulic pump is cooked and I need to replace it. Looks like there are some aftermarket options available. Anyone have any experience with these? Good, Bad, Indifferent, stick with OEM?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would hate to get anything but a Deere.....can the pump be rebuilt?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Might do some research, might be one of the aftermarket pumps is OEM without the green paint?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Where would i find an aftermarket pump? Need one for a 4760.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I put a reman from Abilene Machine in my 2520 JD last spring and have been very pleased with it. It gave that tractor a whole new lease on life. Going to do the same thing to the 4010 this spring.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, Jd source the pumps somewhere.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

carcajou said:


> Where would i find an aftermarket pump? Need one for a 4760.


I didn't see one on their web site, however if you want to call 800-255-0337


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> One of my winter projects is a John Deere 7330. First order of business; the hydraulic pump is cooked and I need to replace it. Looks like there are some aftermarket options available. Anyone have any experience with these? Good, Bad, Indifferent, stick with OEM?


Did you ask Eugene?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

paoutdoorsman

Do you know what caused pump to fail? My neighbor bought a used 7330 with 2600 hrs on speed/hour meter & after only 100 hrs of use trans quit operating correctly.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got a price on a new pump (re20839) from the local JD dealer. $ 2832.55 plus $313 core charge. Total $ 3145.55 CDN dollars. Called All States Ag Parts $799 US new pump or $1020 CDN dollars, no core charge, plus freight. I'm sure the freight bill won't be more that $100 so that pump should come in for 1/3 of what the dealer wanted.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I have used their power steering pumps with good results.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

carcajou said:


> I just got a price on a new pump (re20839) from the local JD dealer. $ 2832.55 plus $313 core charge. Total $ 3145.55 CDN dollars. Called All States Ag Parts $799 US new pump or $1020 CDN dollars, no core charge, plus freight. I'm sure the freight bill won't be more that $100 so that pump should come in for 1/3 of what the dealer wanted.


I've had good results with All States and Abilene Machine both. There's quality aftermarket parts available, and they sort them out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, deere most likely sources em from somewhere, of course though, they could also order them with something "special" about them. Just like those stupid pillow block bearings on the NH round balers, can only get those from NH.

All our Olivers and Whites used Vicker variable displacement pumps on em, have even seen em listed at Burdens Surplus Center.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I would hate to get anything but a Deere.....can the pump be rebuilt?


I hear you. As far as I know, these gear pumps cannot be rebuilt.



Wethay said:


> Might do some research, might be one of the aftermarket pumps is OEM without the green paint?


I pulled the pump out tonight and the tag says HEMA ENDUSTRI A. S., Model Kodu PL202413. A quick google of that model number turns up zilch.



8350HiTech said:


> Did you ask Eugene?


I can never catch him in the shop. Are you thinking he would be able to source one?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

carcajou said:


> I just got a price on a new pump (re20839) from the local JD dealer. $ 2832.55 plus $313 core charge. Total $ 3145.55 CDN dollars. Called All States Ag Parts $799 US new pump or $1020 CDN dollars, no core charge, plus freight. I'm sure the freight bill won't be more that $100 so that pump should come in for 1/3 of what the dealer wanted.


How old is that original pump.....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> paoutdoorsman
> 
> Do you know what caused pump to fail? My neighbor bought a used 7330 with 2600 hrs on speed/hour meter & after only 100 hrs of use trans quit operating correctly.


Tx Jim, this unit has 3800 hours on it. It's a standard model, not a premium, so it just has a gear pump. From what I've been able to learn, these pumps don't handle overheating well, and will basically eat themselves. Another potential cause is the filter getting enough restriction that the bypass valve opens and the pump is then processing unfiltered oil. In either case, the pump bores start to score and pump performance goes down tube.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the tips on Abilene and All States guys. Neither has this particular pump on their site, but I'll make some calls tomorrow before making a decision. I did find a used Deere pump from a salvage 6330, but they were unable to test it on the tractor. Might try to get some more information on that one as well.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> How old is that original pump.....


not sure I bought the tractor used


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Yep, deere most likely sources em from somewhere, of course though, they could also order them with something "special" about them. Just like those stupid pillow block bearings on the NH round balers, can only get those from NH.
> 
> All our Olivers and Whites used Vicker variable displacement pumps on em, have even seen em listed at Burdens Surplus Center.


Which bearings mlappin? I replaces a bunch this summer on two balers, got everything I needed through Standard Bearings. They were Peer bearings, same insert and housing as the OEM offers, only difference was better seal shielding and the wrong grease fitting threads.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PYou could check here.

https://www.dakotafluidpower.com


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

carcajou said:


> I just got a price on a new pump (re20839) from the local JD dealer. $ 2832.55 plus $313 core charge. Total $ 3145.55 CDN dollars. Called All States Ag Parts $799 US new pump or $1020 CDN dollars, no core charge, plus freight. I'm sure the freight bill won't be more that $100 so that pump should come in for 1/3 of what the dealer wanted.


Probably same pump with green paint!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Which bearings mlappin? I replaces a bunch this summer on two balers, got everything I needed through Standard Bearings. They were Peer bearings, same insert and housing as the OEM offers, only difference was better seal shielding and the wrong grease fitting threads.


Really? I checked with Motion Industries and Bearing Headquarters and neither could get em.

These are the external ones for each roller on the machine and like you mentioned they have the grease tubes running to em.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The original Fafnir isn't available anymore, OEM doesn't even sell them. The two hole bearing is a HCFTS208-40MM, wanna say $65. The 4 hole on the nose roll and earlier 7XXA floor rolls is HCF4X208-40MM, it is a ductile iron housing, $75 IIRC. The non drive side belt drive roll is an HCFS209-45, and the other side is the same series but as a 50MM.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Call Kin- Tec Industries 573 332 7700 or check out their web site, We have been getting our pumps from them, excellent company to deal with.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Bob M said:


> Call Kin- Tec Industries 573 332 7700 or check out their web site, We have been getting our pumps from them, excellent company to deal with.


Thanks for the intel Bob. I checked out their site and it appears they work solely with the better radial piston pumps. This tractor was built with a basic gear pump, and from what I gather they are not rebuild-able. Looks like a great resource though and I will however be stashing this info away for any future needs.


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

carcajou said:


> I just got a price on a new pump (re20839) from the local JD dealer. $ 2832.55 plus $313 core charge. Total $ 3145.55 CDN dollars. Called All States Ag Parts $799 US new pump or $1020 CDN dollars, no core charge, plus freight. I'm sure the freight bill won't be more that $100 so that pump should come in for 1/3 of what the dealer wanted.


At that price difference, if the wait time to get another one would cost you more than the pump costs, just get two just in case. Still cost you less and give you a backup.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I pulled the pump out tonight and the tag says HEMA ENDUSTRI A. S., Model Kodu PL202413. A quick google of that model number turns up zilch.


To me that's either Roumenian/Romanian or Turkish . Perhaps a search for industries that make that type of product in those 2 countries may produce results.


----------

